# Devon Meet



## donnasimone (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi, I live near Tiverton and was wondering if there is any meets planned nearby or if anyone wants to meet sometime we could arrange something. I drive so could travel somewhere.

Donna and Oscar x x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Think Marzy was thinking about arranging a meet maybe waiting for the longer days. There are quite a few members in the south west it would be good to meet up so if you have any ideas for a suitable venue would be good to know. I live near Haldon Forrestry but find the mountain bikers have priority!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm in Cornwall but would be happy to travel somewhere too. Plymouth could be the place? Nacho would love to meet more Cockapoos and got on so well with Marzy's Boycie last year x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> I'm in Cornwall but would be happy to travel somewhere too. Plymouth could be the place? Nacho would love to meet more Cockapoos and got on so well with Marzy's Boycie last year x


Plymouth good for me born there and lived there for 25yrs so know how to get to most areas but may be a bit far for others depends if using A38 or A30.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Plymouth good for me born there and lived there for 25yrs so know how to get to most areas but may be a bit far for others depends if using A38 or A30.


It's about an hour and half drive for me but don't mind the distance cos I can always stay overnight as my boyfriend house shares during the week so if it's a little further north thats fine too.
I know Plymouth quite well too as I went to uni at Marjon! Ah I do miss good old Plymouth


----------



## donnasimone (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi

Great, Plymouth would be as far as I could go really as I would have to get back for my daughter. 

I dont really know the area so I am happy to go wherever you all suggest! x x


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

Count me in too please.
I live near Sidmouth but would love to meet you all somewhere.

Vivienne & Inca.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Plmouth would be good, but when the weather's better!!


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

Mud + white cockapoo = pain in the neck I guess Ann !!!!!!!!!
Inca + mud doesn't really show !!!!!!!!!!!!

Vivienne. x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Not sure what arrangements may be but Haldon Forrest can be quite a good location as car parks and coffee shop. But Robrough Down just outside Plymouth on Tavistock road also good walking area . Hattie is happy to meet anyone up for a walk so pm me if you want to try a meet first.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Viv said:


> Mud + white cockapoo = pain in the neck I guess Ann !!!!!!!!!
> Inca + mud doesn't really show !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Vivienne. x


White seemed a good idea at the time!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I live north of Tiverton and would love to have a Devon meet in the warmer weather - Plymouth is quite a long drive though and Izzy hates the car.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd be interested too - especially when Dexter is older. I live in Plymouth but happy to travel


----------



## donnasimone (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi how does the week beginning 23rd April sound for everyone? x


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

That week's good apart from the Saturday, when I have a wedding to play for, and the Sunday morning... likewise musically tied up. But any other day would be good.


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

I had a lovely meet up today with Pollypiglet (Sue) & her adorable Hattie. We met on Exmouth beach, walked along in beautifully warm weather & had a coffee in the beach cafe.
Anyone else fancy meeting here before the dog ban goes on at the end of April give me a yell.

That week in April for the big meet up is fine with me (preferably Thurs or Fri.)


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Last week in April in my diary! But hope to do another walk before then. Hattie slept very well!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

If you want to advertise a Devon meet on our website then email us the details in and we can also put it on our Clubs FB page for you too, as we have members all over UK, you might get a few more to come along. 

Viv is a member of our club and FB so sure she can tell our members wishing to come along about it or better still if you join our club and FB you can chat to others anyway yourselves about it.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hopefully I can make the last week in April.


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

I've sent pms to Sue & Cara but does anyone else fancy a "mini-meet" on Exmouth beach next Friday (30th) ??

Vivienne & Inca. x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Sue and Viv I am so sorry Izzy came into season for the very first time at 22 months old yesterday - a real surprise as I had completely given up! Please all stay in touch by email, I occasionally look on here but not daily as I used to! Looking forward to meeting everyone at the end of the month.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Viv said:


> I've sent pms to Sue & Cara but does anyone else fancy a "mini-meet" on Exmouth beach next Friday (30th) ??
> 
> Vivienne & Inca. x


Alas I can't make this Friday. It would have been lovely, especially in the wonderful weather we're having at present.


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

Never mind.
Do we have a definate place & time for our April meet?
No doubt it'll be hard to fit in with everyone.
Shall I start the ball rolling & say "how about Thursday 26th April?"


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

I can do the end of the month (I am in Paignton) Jarvis would be fully vaccinated then. If it is in the week I can only do afternoons bearing in mind the 40 min trip to Plymouth  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Viv said:


> Never mind.
> Do we have a definate place & time for our April meet?
> No doubt it'll be hard to fit in with everyone.
> Shall I start the ball rolling & say "how about Thursday 26th April?"


Could do the afternoon of the 26th April but not the morning.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

*Sounds Good to me!*



Viv said:


> Never mind.
> Do we have a definate place & time for our April meet?
> No doubt it'll be hard to fit in with everyone.
> Shall I start the ball rolling & say "how about Thursday 26th April?"


Hattie should be all healed up by then, horse out 24/7 so does not matter what time of day.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Plymouth is too far really for me. I have googled Haldon and that seems like a good meeting place, has anyone been there?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry, forgot to say the 26th would be fine.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Would take me about an hour and a quarter to get to Haldon, so wouldn't be able to get there till about 2.30 at earliest as am tied up until 1.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I could do 26th in afternoon too. At the moment Dexter hates the car but we are working on it so Exeter Haldon could be a goer.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Being selfish Haldon great for me 10mins up the road!!


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

So are we aiming for 2.30 or 3pm on the Thursday at Haldon? Sue could say which Haldon carpark as she knows it well.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

The main car park is well signposted unfortunatly there are parking ticket machines! If you come up the A38 and turn off at the top of Haldon follow the signs to the forrest and the car park. 1430 good for me but not problem if 1500 suits everyone else. I will wait in first bay on left if any spaces have black Audi Q3 so see you there? We will have to avoid the lycra junkies on bikes but hopefully most of them will be at work!


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

Let's hope the other undesirables aren't there!! You know what I refer to!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly came into season yesterday so hope it's over by then! But am glad it's finally happened as was getting worried she might do it while we were on holiday in Norfolk in May!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

anndante said:


> Polly came into season yesterday so hope it's over by then! But am glad it's finally happened as was getting worried she might do it while we were on holiday in Norfolk in May!!


Izzy was 22 months old for her first season.

14.30 is fine for me.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Viv thought they had all moved on as last few trips up there no parked cars at all, however counted four on my way back from Exeter the other morning!


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

For those of you who wonder what Sue & I are on about........Haldon is a gay pick up point!!!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Aww I really wanted to come but have to take my son to hospital in London so can I please come on the next meet?? X


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gueafw


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh what a shame. Good luck with the hospital appt. Look forward to seeing you & jarvis later on. xx


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you xx


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bxb1x1


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

zed said:


> Thank you xx
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bxb1x1


Hope everything OK there will be loads more times to meet up!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Viv said:


> For those of you who wonder what Sue & I are on about........Haldon is a gay pick up point!!!


Don't be put off they meet further down the road towards Chudleigh!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I never knew that about Haldon !!!!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bpzghb
Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> I never knew that about Haldon !!!!
> 
> 
> ---
> ...


Intersting place where the travellers camp is now near the racecourse is known locally as "headless body country" as a headless body found there in the eighties apparently the head was elsewhere!


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Ohhh I have major puppy brain... Thought it was this Thursday duh!! I then saw on my calendar it's 26th which I can make yey  so see you there x



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?hmwr0o


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

zed said:


> Ohhh I have major puppy brain... Thought it was this Thursday duh!! I then saw on my calendar it's 26th which I can make yey  so see you there x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brill! Hattie WILL be on her best behaviour or she will be looking for new lodgings (only joking!)


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hello ladies
how are we all doing??
thanks viv for messaging me about the meet...
sadly i cant make it as i work tues weds and thurs..
another time hopefully!!
if any one in plymouth wants to meet up after work during week or at weekend in and around plymouth in the mean time let me know please,
as susie said we met up with her and nacho last sept and the dogs had a whale of a time
always hopeful of meeting cockapoo mummys!!!!!
hope your meet goes well on 26th
please take loads of pics
marzy
xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great to see you posting Marzy .. how is Boycie? Any recent pics of your lovely boy 

Giggling here, as my hubby is being cockapoo'ed by Honey & Picnic ... they are both on his lap .. well falling off his lap


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi jojo 
all good just been really busy...
boycie munching on bone as we speak...

cockapoo s are full of character arent they,
just imagining both of them trying to sit on your hubbys lap,,,

lol
marzy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope Boycie is enjoying that bone .. lucky chap ...

So funny, Honey is now laying flat on her back on hubby's lap, tummy showing, classic cockapoo cuddle .. and Picnic has settled at my feet, right going to have some Picnic cuddles xxx


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

marzy said:


> hello ladies
> how are we all doing??
> thanks viv for messaging me about the meet...
> sadly i cant make it as i work tues weds and thurs..
> ...


Sorry you won't be there. I was looking forward to seeing one of Inca's half brothers. We met a half sister last week & they were like peas in a pod. With Rupert having been so active(!!!!!) there are lots of relatives around! Hopefully meet you some other time. xx


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

All set for Thusday?
Anyone else able to come?
Everyone else still able to come?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Viv said:


> All set for Thusday?
> Anyone else able to come?
> Everyone else still able to come?


See you in the car park at2.30, glad still on track didn't want to be sat there like Billy no mates!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

It looks horribly as if Polly isn't going to finish her season in time. A shame as we were looking forward to it. But perhaps she will get on with things!!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

well hope u all have a fantastic time xxx 
gutted I can't make it ....
hope it stays dry for all the cockapoo!! s xxx 
enjoy
marzy xx


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

The next one will do will have to be Plymouth area & at a weekend.
Got to meet Inca's brother!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Viv said:


> The next one will do will have to be Plymouth area & at a weekend.
> Got to meet Inca's brother!!
> xxxxxxxxxx


That would be good... not a Sunday morning preferably though.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I hope to be there.


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

With the weather being so atrocious Sue & I were wondering if we should cancel tomorrow's meet.
I think it was only Zoe & Lisa travelling up so what do you two think, especially with your two being pups.
Hopefully you'll read this.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I think that a cancellation would be wise - its been horrendous hasn't it. We are totally flooded out here. I suggest a reschedule at some point - we would end up like drowned rats !!! My poor chickens will end up with trench foot if it continues. 







---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qzkqca
Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Ah, I don't feel so bad at not making it today now!!  I did wonder if anyone would brave this awful weather! A week ago we were told we were in an environmental drought situation! Yesterday there were 6 flood warnings for the county!!  Hopefully Polly will finish her season very soon! She has just been clipped and looks far too neat and tidy for me!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I was so sad not to be able to make it and now I haven't missed it.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Have we rescheduled a meet?? I had replied to say I agreed a cancel but can't see it lol... Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Not as far as I know now B'minton cancelled I am around I think the general feeling was to wait a few weeks to see if weather improved! Viv is a great organiser maybe send her a PM? I can come over with Hattie for a play date if you like.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhhhhhh a play date - it really is like having little kids isn't it. I hope we do reschedule it would be nice to meet the Devon Poos.


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

Would a weekend or a weekday suit? I know it'll be hard to please everyone.
Also, was Haldon a good choice?

We really need to get everyone's choices.

Haldon's fine for me..........40min drive & I don't mind weekend or end of the week.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't mind whether we meet weekend or weekday and Haldon seems like a good choice, I think it will take me 45+ish mins to get there, not sure, it takes me about 40 mins to Exeter. I don't want to go as far as Plymouth.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I would say only problem with Haldon is the lycra clad cyclists who whoop!! their way down woodland paths like some primevile alfa male hunters! If anyone has a quieter venue in mind that would be good.


----------



## Scully47 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi , I live in Lyme Regis and would love to meet up with other cockerpoo owners. Would be willing to drive to plymouth etc.


----------

